# Bees are going crazy anything I should check?



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Im a first year bee keeper on the Oklahoma Arkansas Missouri border. The temperature dropped last night into the 40s for the first time this year. its been in the low 60s all day.

the bees are flying around the hives en masse and a bunch moved over to the house and are just buzzing around. Other than the ones that moved to the house, they arent going any where just flying like crazy around their hives

I started feeding them 2:1 sugar water last night (2 of the three hives didnt eat much). 

Is this normal after a change in diet or weather? Should I be checking anything?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

the temp that low they will not take much syrup ,, when it gets about 70 for the temp they will take more and faster ,,


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Today one of the hives ate a whole jar of 2:1 sugar water and towards the end of the day was the only one with hundreds of bees flying g around it like crazy. The other two hives hardly touched their jars at most a quarter. Does that tell you anything?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pretty much sounds normal for a temp drop. the one that took the most syrup is the one lowest in stores for winter.

 Al


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks tom and Al. I got a bunch of dead bees today and made a new post about it. Comments?


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Pretty much sounds normal for a temp drop. the one that took the most syrup is the one lowest in stores for winter.
> 
> Al


Tomorrow I am going to look in the hives. In a way is it good that one is consuming a whole jar a day? At least the bees haven't abandoned the hive, right? and theres enough there to consume a jar a day still?

When I just take off the lid and look it doesn't look like theres much going on in there


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It sounds like you need to find a local beekeeper to come and go through your hives with you. Is there a beekeeping club in your area? There are so many things that an experienced beekeeper will be able to tell you just by glancing that it is difficult for us to diagnose without being there.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks. I will call the man I bought my hives from.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Bees get awfully protective of their goodies this time of year... Perhaps the sugar syrup caused a robbing event? You did mention a lot of dead bees... I know when I put out frames and equipment to be cleaned it always causes a riot and a lot of bees get killed.


----------

